# Taken own fingerprints for FBI check



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Anyone did that? Any issues with the same?

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone did that? Any issues with the same?
> 
> Thanks


I have read of a few people who did it themselves, but I really wouldn't recommend it. You may be aware that it takes 6 - 8 weeks for the clearance to be processed; if your fingerprints get rejected it takes approx. double as long.
If you want to do it yourself I would suggest to practice a bit, possibly use thicker paper, make sure to use black ink, send 2 good forms with clear prints (just in case) and possibly attach a copy of your passport.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

AnneChristina said:


> I have read of a few people who did it themselves, but I really wouldn't recommend it. You may be aware that it takes 6 - 8 weeks for the clearance to be processed; if your fingerprints get rejected it takes approx. double as long.
> If you want to do it yourself I would suggest to practice a bit, possibly use thicker paper, make sure to use black ink, send 2 good forms with clear prints (just in case) and possibly attach a copy of your passport.


Thank you


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I check with my local police station (in Victoria). They told me that they don't provide the service and have asked me to contact Victoria Police. There is 3 months waiting period  with Victoria Police


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hi Bhagya_nair*

I am trying to get FBI PCC, Need help in filling FD-258 form.

I am in Doha Qatar. I really don't know how to take fingerprints and there is a specific column ORI number needs to be filled.

Do you have any idea about this.





bhagya_nair said:


> I check with my local police station (in Victoria). They told me that they don't provide the service and have asked me to contact Victoria Police. There is 3 months waiting period  with Victoria Police


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hi Anne Chirstina*

I hope you applied for FBI PCC.

I live in Doha, Really I don't know how to take finger prints.. Did you specify ORI number in the form FD-258 while applying for FBI. 
please help



AnneChristina said:


> I have read of a few people who did it themselves, but I really wouldn't recommend it. You may be aware that it takes 6 - 8 weeks for the clearance to be processed; if your fingerprints get rejected it takes approx. double as long.
> If you want to do it yourself I would suggest to practice a bit, possibly use thicker paper, make sure to use black ink, send 2 good forms with clear prints (just in case) and possibly attach a copy of your passport.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi kothandaraman,

Try referring to 

www.state.gov/documents/organization/103665.pdf

ORI number is left empty if you are not using any agency for fingerprinting.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi kothandaraman,

Try referring to 

www.state.gov/documents/organization/103665.pdf

ORI number is left empty if you are not using any agency for fingerprinting.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> I check with my local police station (in Victoria). They told me that they don't provide the service and have asked me to contact Victoria Police. There is 3 months waiting period  with Victoria Police


I heard that there are some issues in specific states. If you are up for a weekend trip just call up a police station in a different state. I did mine at Bondi beach police station in Sydney; they are available 24/7 and as far as I know you don't have to live within the jurisdiction of the station. Just call them and explain that you are on vacation in that state and ask whether you can drop by. Might be worth a shot...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

bhagya_nair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone did that? Any issues with the same?
> 
> Thanks




doign US FBI checks yourself?!! yeh that's not possible! you have to go to your local police dept and get them done there and then mail it off with the payment to the FBI office. Ours took 5 weeks to get back. We paid with moneygram money order.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

I did the fingerprints myself and got the FBI certificate...


----------



## frrhnn (Mar 16, 2013)

*No Police seal required?*



bhagya_nair said:


> I did the fingerprints myself and got the FBI certificate...


Hi Bhagya,

If I read it correctly, you did not go to any law enforcement agency .i.e. the local police station to get a seal on the finger print card and yet were successful in getting the FBI certificate?
I have been running in circles to get the seal from the local police station but get turned away by them with some excuse or the other. If my understanding of your comment is correct, I am willing to give this a shot. Pls let me know.


----------



## bhagya_nair (Feb 23, 2011)

frrhnn said:


> Hi Bhagya,
> 
> If I read it correctly, you did not go to any law enforcement agency .i.e. the local police station to get a seal on the finger print card and yet were successful in getting the FBI certificate?
> I have been running in circles to get the seal from the local police station but get turned away by them with some excuse or the other. If my understanding of your comment is correct, I am willing to give this a shot. Pls let me know.


i did not go to any law enforcement agency. i did the fingerprints myself at home using a normal stamp pad. i did get FBI certificate successfully


----------



## frrhnn (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thanks for the tip*



bhagya_nair said:


> i did not go to any law enforcement agency. i did the fingerprints myself at home using a normal stamp pad. i did get FBI certificate successfully


Thanks for the tip will give it a try. Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> On the FD 258 form, what should be the MAIL RESULTS TO ADDRESS? DIAC or to my home address
> 
> Then what is the process of sending the results to CO/DIAC.
> 
> ...


List your own address and then just upload the result the same way you provide all other docs.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> List your own address and then just upload the result the same way you provide all other docs.


Thanks Anne 

Also I am starting the process to apply under 189 quota for SOftware Engineer.
I finished my IELTS (S:8.5 R:7 W:8 L:8) and awaiting results from ACS. 
Here are some doubts. 

1.In the EOI am I expected to include the details of my dependents as well? 
( husband,son and mother)? IF not then at what stage should I include their details? 

2. When I get the visa invitation, I have 60 days to provide PCC & MEdicals of myself and my dependents. Correct? 

3. My husband came to US on H4 visa (dependent) and stayed for 9 months and eventually returned back to my home country. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? Does he qualify as a resident? 

4. My mother visited me on visitor visa (B1 visa) for 6 months. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? 

5. At what stage should I provide the IELTS scores of my dependents (both husband and mother) ? Within the 60 days of getting the visa invitation? 

4. What is the acceptable IELTS score for dependents? 6 or 4.5? 

5. If my mother (non-native speaker ) gets below 4.5 , then what should be done/ what other options are available? 

6. Regarding FBI , the results usually take 5-6 weeks. If there is any delay and the 60 days provided by DIAC gets over, can I provide the confirmation details and request for an extension of date from the CO? 

7. Should I send the FBI results directly to DIAC or just email the details to CO? 

8.What are all other documents required to upload? Should I upload Bank statements and Tax documents of all the previous years? 

-HS


----------



## theonlyme (Oct 7, 2012)

1.In the EOI am I expected to include the details of my dependents as well? 
( husband,son and mother)? IF not then at what stage should I include their details? *You should include dependants while applying for visa*

2. When I get the visa invitation, I have 60 days to provide PCC & MEdicals of myself and my dependents. Correct? *Incorrect. PCC and medicals can be provided till or after the CO gets allocated. The 60 days period is to lodge your visa application after you get the EOI invite.*

3. My husband came to US on H4 visa (dependent) and stayed for 9 months and eventually returned back to my home country. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? Does he qualify as a resident? *Not sure about this.*

4. My mother visited me on visitor visa (B1 visa) for 6 months. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? *Not sure about this.*

5. At what stage should I provide the IELTS scores of my dependents (both husband and mother) ? Within the 60 days of getting the visa invitation? *After you have lodged your application online.*

4. What is the acceptable IELTS score for dependents? 6 or 4.5? *4.5 and above.*

5. If my mother (non-native speaker ) gets below 4.5 , then what should be done/ what other options are available? 
*For any secondary applicants (18 or over), needs overall IELTS score of 4.5 (Functional English) or must pay $4200 English charge. For secondary applicants, IELTS test must have been taken within 1 year. If a secondary applicant does not ave IELTS overall of 4.5, alternatives are:
* an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation.
* the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland.
* a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English.
* evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English.
* evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English*

6. Regarding FBI , the results usually take 5-6 weeks. If there is any delay and the 60 days provided by DIAC gets over, can I provide the confirmation details and request for an extension of date from the CO? *Refer point #2*

7. Should I send the FBI results directly to DIAC or just email the details to CO? *The results should be uploaded in your application.*

8.What are all other documents required to upload? Should I upload Bank statements and Tax documents of all the previous years? 
*Refer some of the other threads here for detailed documentation. It is advisable to upload as much information as you can provide.*


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

theonlyme said:


> 1.In the EOI am I expected to include the details of my dependents as well?
> ( husband,son and mother)? IF not then at what stage should I include their details? *You should include dependants while applying for visa*
> 
> 2. When I get the visa invitation, I have 60 days to provide PCC & MEdicals of myself and my dependents. Correct? *Incorrect. PCC and medicals can be provided till or after the CO gets allocated. The 60 days period is to lodge your visa application after you get the EOI invite.*
> ...



Thank you Itsonlyme! Appreciate your inputs. Good luck.


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I did the fingerprints myself and got the FBI certificate...


Dear Bhagya..

I'm pending with my and wife's FBI PCC as per CO Request.

1. If submitting myself then what to fill in FD-258 card in the box : "Signature of Official taking prints" and "Employer Address"
2. If there is smudge in one or two fingers on fd-258 card..do you think that would go thru or quality of every finger is a concern..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

bhagya_nair said:


> I check with my local police station (in Victoria). They told me that they don't provide the service and have asked me to contact Victoria Police. There is 3 months waiting period  with Victoria Police


You can call them and tell that you are happy to walkin if informed about any cancellation of appointments on the day.

I did the same thing for mine for the police station which is on Flinders street near southern cross station.


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi y'all,
I found this information on a wordpress blog (Fingerprinting Service in Sydney, Australia | Berry Basket), and I followed it exactly and found a very smooth and quick process for getting good quality fingerprints for the FBI, by folks who clearly do this for the FBI a lot and knew what the FBI needs. Wanted to share it in case it's useful for others in Sydney:

"If you decide to do fingerprinting at the Sydney City Central Police Station (Day St station), this is what you need to do:

Only go during the weekend from 10 am to 4 pm (walk-in)
Bring and complete all the documents needed: FBI background check application form, credit card payment form/money order, and your passport for identification purpose at the police station. Print the FBI fingerprint Card as well although you won’t use it. On the top of the card, there are some information that may be needed by the FBI (i.e. social security number).
Bring debit/credit card to pay for the fingerprinting. Do not bring cash as they don’t accept it. As of the publication of this post, it costs AUD 42.
Get a prepaid envelope for international mail. The fingerprint sets and the rest of the documents will be mailed directly by the police.
Call the police station before going to verify the above information."

After reading all of the historical posts about all the trouble folks were having getting the right quality fingerprints, I was so happy to have this information, and it worked out just as written. Best of luck to everyone!

Best,
Kate


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (May 22, 2016)

Ok, so I just tried to get fingerprints done at our local police station here in WA and was told that they are not allowed to do them. So, I would have to drive either 3 1/2 hours one way to Perth and pay $112 per set (need them for myself and my son) just to get my fingerprints done. I had learned to do fingerprinting while in the military, so was wondering if I can just do them myself?? I saw that this is an OLD post...but wondering if I have to have them done at a police station?

Thoughts or suggestions??


----------



## sanderh (Mar 25, 2018)

*Took my own prints no problem*



bhagya_nair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone did that? Any issues with the same?
> 
> Thanks


I did. Fingerprints accepted by FBI no problem, got emailed the link to the website where I could download the pdf of the background clearance in less than 20 days of mailing the fingerprint sheet. 
I posted instructions on the web, but cannot link due to being a new member. The key is to practice on scrap paper before taking the prints on a clean fingerprint sheet.


----------



## daksh0780 (Jun 30, 2020)

I need to do the same


----------

